# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box  ارجو حل مشكلة سبورت spt

## mostfa hamed

سبورت sptbox لايعمل حاولت بشتى الوسائل ولكن دون جدوى تظهر لي هذه الرسالة    
Don't Forget To Press Logout Before Close Explorer!!! 
Home             
Copyright © 2012 SPT TEAM  
Error! 
Sorry, Your box not registered yet or not from official reseller just contact your seller for activate your box.    
Your account locked out, please contact sptbox.com. 
 غيرت ملف اليوزر ولكن نفس المشكلة اوقفت مكافح الفايرس اوقفت جدار الحماية نفس المشكلة 
راجعت الموزع ولكن لم يفيدني بشيء مهم انا على الحدود التركية واستخدم نت تركي يقول الموزع ان تركيا عاملة بلوك لسبورت البوكس ولكن لا ادري ما صحة هذا الكلام 
انا راسلت احد موزعي sptbox بالصين وجدت حسابو على السكايب ظفتو طلع ابن حلال شخص المشكلة ولكن لا اعرف مدى صحة الحل بعث لي هذه الرسالة
all spt not buy from yass,not work with turkey language,not work turkey ip address, not work turkey internet,
please don't try it,otherwise the sn will be locked for dowloading
نزلت برنامج هوت سبود شيلد لتغيير ip ولكن ايضا ذلك لم يفيد
ولو نفرض ان تركيا عاملة بلوك لموقع السبورت حد من الاخوة الاعزاء يعرف برنامج يزيل هذا الحجب 
نزلت برنامج locked مثل ماطلب الموزع الصيني ولكن لم اعرف اعمل على البرنامج لان بجميع المواقع العربية لايوجد شرح عن البرنامج
الرجاء ممن لديه الحل بان لايبخل ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان

----------


## mostfa hamed

الى الاخوة الاداريين هل نسيوتنا ام لايوجد حل ردو علينا لو بكلمة

----------


## gsm_bouali

*
سبور بوكس SPT 
يعمل بشكل جيد        المشكلة عندك أنت
جرب علي جهار الكمبيوترأخر 
يمكن تكون لديك مشكلة في 
internet explorer  لأن سبور SPT 
يعمل إلا علي  internet explorer  إذا لم تنحل المشكلة 
الرجاء 
 الإتصال   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ابعت رساله للايميل وقولهم انك اتاكتفت البوكس 
وفى مشكله معاك فى السبورت*    *وشكرا*

----------


## mostfa hamed

اخي الكريم بعثت اكثر من رسالة ولم يردو علي صار اكثر من شهرين فرمتت الكمبيوترعمل على xp وعلى 7 نفس المشكلة ولاغلب بيقولو ان النت التركي عامل بلوك للموقع الايوجد حل منتظر ردودكم

----------


## Micro man82

you must have to setup hotspot to change you location

----------


## alneo

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnx

----------

